# spire ridge reptiles



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Do they have a website? Or a phone number as i cant seem to find it


----------



## minicb (Jun 28, 2010)

Spire Ridge
Bath Rd
Midgham
newbury
Berkshire
RG7 5XB 

Tel: 0118 971 2936


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Is there a website for this shop?


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

There is not a website per se, but they do have a facebook page. Have a look on there, just search facebook for Spire Ridge Reptiles.


----------

